# Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?



## ueber (20. Juni 2011)

Moin moin,

ich habe bis jetzt immer mit Mono geangelt und habe daher
keine Ahnung von geflochtener Schnur.
Was ich weiß, geflochtene hat weniger / keine Dehnung
und (theoretisch) mehr Tragkraft bei geringerem Durchmesser.

Doch was ich nicht weiß, wann und warum benutze ich geflochtene Schnur?


----------



## Firehawk81 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*



ueber schrieb:


> ...und (theoretisch) mehr Tragkraft bei geringerem Durchmesser....




Das hat sie immer.

Geflochtene wir beim Spinnfischen und beim angeln auf sehr große Distanzen (>150m) verwendet.

Durch die sehr geringe Dehnung kann man den Anschlag auf große Entfernung besser durch bringen und beim Raubfisch besser den Haken ins Maul treiben.


----------



## Brikz83 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*

Hallo,

Es ist so, das (wie du schon sagtest) geflochtene Schnur eine geringere dehnung als Mono hat. das hat Vor- und Nachteile die man sich für bestimmte Angelarten zu nutze machen kann.

Multifile (also geflochtene) Schnüre werden hauptsächlich für die Spinnangelei auf Raupfische verwendet. Angelst du mit Wobblern, Spinnern oder Gummifischen ermöglicht dir die geringe Dehung der geflochtenen einen besserern Kontakt zum Köder. Grade bei Gummifischen spürst du besser die Bodenbeschaffenheit und merkst deutlicher wenn der Köder auf den Boden trifft. Noch wichtiger ist das du durch die geringe Dehnung in dem Moment des Bisses deinen Anschlag direkter durchführen kannst. Heißt, du kannst den Haken beim Anschlage ein paar zehntel Sekunden schnnel ins Fischmaul schlagen, was häufig über Erfolg und Misserfolg entscheiden kann.

Monofile Schnur
da mache ich es mal kurz;
- ist abriebfester als geflochtene
- friert dir bei starken Minusgraden nicht so schnell ein
- schwimmt nicht an der Oberfläche (ist bei Ansitzen sehr wichtig)
- ist günstiger


Das ist jetzte sehr allgemein formuliert und es gibt mit Sicherheit viele Angler die fast nur geflochtene oder mono Fischen aber das sind vielleicht so die wesentlichen Unterschiede.

mfg Brikz


----------



## volkerm (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*

Moin,

ich bin auch so ein konservativer Mono- Verfechter.
Ich nutze Geflecht in zwei Fällen:
Wenn ich mit Gummiködern fische; man merkt die Bisse besser.
Wenn ich beim Mefo- Spinnangeln noch die letzten 10 Meter Wurfweite brauche.

Ansonsten: Stroft ABR

Grüße

Volker


----------



## ueber (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> Das hat sie immer.


http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/196/14/

Wie gesagt, ich habe NULL Erfahrung mit geflochtener, aber dieser Artikel beschreibt, dass es meistens mehr Schein als sein ist.

Also benutzt man geflochtene um auf große Distanz gut Haken zu können?


----------



## Firehawk81 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*

Zum Verhältniss von Dicke und Tragkraft:

 Wenn Mono und Geflochtene den Gleichen Durchmesser haben. Dann hat die Geflochtene immer die höhere Tragkraft.

Ich angle selbst bei Entfernungen von >100m mit Mono. Ich würde nur Geflochtene verwenden wenn ich in sehr stark Verkrauteten/Seerosen Gewässer oder Gewässer mit (massiven) Hindernissen unter Wasser angeln würde.


----------



## Katteker (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*

Wichtig ist auch noch, dass Mono deutlich abriebfester ist als Multi. Die geflochtene scheuert je nach Untergrund schnell durch. Oft wird deshalb auch eine Mono Schlagschnur vor eine geflochtene Hauptschnur gebunden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> Zum Verhältniss von Dicke und Tragkraft:
> 
> Wenn Mono und Geflochtene den Gleichen Durchmesser haben. Dann hat die Geflochtene immer die höhere Tragkraft.



Der angegebene Durchmesser ist leider in fast allen Fällen ganz anders als der tatsächliche.

Das heisst bei wirklich gleichem Durchmesser ist die Tragkraft gar nicht viel höher. Die extremen Werte erschummelt sich die Geflochtene eben durch falsche Durchmesserangaben.


Darum kauft die man nach Tragkraft. Z.B. man ist der Ansicht, die schnur sollte 5 kg tragen. Dann kauft man die so und sucht sich eine geflochtene Schnur mit möglichst rundem Profil und möglichst dünnem Durchmesser(recht gut zu sehen) bei der gewünschten Tragkraft.
Der angegebene Durchmesser ist dabei völlig wurscht.

Zum Spinnangeln benutze ich eigentlich nur noch Geflecht, ansonsten Mono.|wavey:


----------



## Brikz83 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*

um da mal spezieller zu werden wir machst du/ihr es denn beim Dropshotten. ich habe da lange mit Geflecht und FC Vorfach geangelt.....mittlerweile bin ich auf ne Durchlaufende Mono umgestiegen also ohne Vorfach.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> mit Geflecht und FC Vorfach geangelt....



Ich so^.

Sonst müsste ich noch mehr Rute und Rollen mitschleppen. Da dropshotten bei mir immer nur zweite Wahl ist und zum Einsatz kommt wenn die Fische irgendwo konzentriert stehen.

Sonst mache ich lieber Meter und dafür Dropshot nix.

Dann kommt an die leichteste Spinnkombo, mit Geflecht natürlich, die dabei ist, ein langes Stück FC(meist schon fertig dabei) und los geht es.

Geflecht überträgt die Vibrationen tadellos.


----------



## vermesser (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*

Eigentlich ist die Antwort im Süßwasser ganz einfach: Beim Angeln mit Gummis auf Zander, Barsch und Co. Geflecht, da man nur damit vernünftig das Aufsetzen des Köders auf dem Boden und vorsichtige Bisse spürt. Ohne Geflecht bekommt man nur ungefähr die Hälfte der Bisse mit.

Für ALLES andere inklusive normalem Spinnfischen mit Blinkern, Wobblern und Co. hat Geflecht meines Erachtens nach keine Vorteile. Eher im Gegenteil. Sie ist anfälliger gegen Abrieb, sie ist teurer, die mangelnde Dehnung führt zu mehr Aussteigern (und es komme mir keiner mit einem Fluo-Vorfach, warum soll ich dehnungsfreie Schnur fischen und mir dann doch wieder den direkten Kontakt mit einem dehnenden Element versauen, mal abgesehen davon, daß ich dann noch einen Knoten mehr hab und noch mehr basteln muss nach einem Abriss), Knoten in der Schnur sind nicht mehr lösbar, die Schnur ist anfälliger gegen Wind.

Kurz und gut- mir erschließt sich der Kult um geflochtene Schnur nicht. Lieber angel ich mit einer guten Mono und tausche die öfter. Zum Ansitzen hat Geflecht vielleicht auf höchste Distanzen Sinn.


----------



## volkerm (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*

So isses.


----------



## Damyl (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist die Antwort im Süßwasser ganz einfach: Beim Angeln mit Gummis auf Zander, Barsch und Co. Geflecht, da man nur damit vernünftig das Aufsetzen des Köders auf dem Boden und vorsichtige Bisse spürt. Ohne Geflecht bekommt man nur ungefähr die Hälfte der Bisse mit.
> 
> Für ALLES andere inklusive normalem Spinnfischen mit Blinkern, Wobblern und Co. hat Geflecht meines Erachtens nach keine Vorteile. Eher im Gegenteil. Sie ist anfälliger gegen Abrieb, sie ist teurer, die mangelnde Dehnung führt zu mehr Aussteigern (und es komme mir keiner mit einem Fluo-Vorfach, warum soll ich dehnungsfreie Schnur fischen und mir dann doch wieder den direkten Kontakt mit einem dehnenden Element versauen, mal abgesehen davon, daß ich dann noch einen Knoten mehr hab und noch mehr basteln muss nach einem Abriss), Knoten in der Schnur sind nicht mehr lösbar, die Schnur ist anfälliger gegen Wind.
> 
> Kurz und gut- mir erschließt sich der Kult um geflochtene Schnur nicht. Lieber angel ich mit einer guten Mono und tausche die öfter. Zum Ansitzen hat Geflecht vielleicht auf höchste Distanzen Sinn.


|good:

Genau 

@Brikz83
Für die schwimmfähigkeit (wenn erwünscht) kann man bei Mono auch Schnurfett nehmen.


Beim Wallerfischen finde ich Geflochtene auch sinnvoll, da bei den Durchmessern die Mono ziemlich steif ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*



vermesser schrieb:


> und es komme mir keiner mit einem Fluo-Vorfach, warum soll ich dehnungsfreie Schnur fischen und mir dann doch wieder den direkten Kontakt mit einem dehnenden Element versauen,



Ein abriebfestes Vorfach aus FG hilft auch gegen Abrieb bei grundnahem angeln und dehnt sich aufgrund der geringen Länge nicht so stark ,dass es den Vorteil der geflochtenen Schnur aufhebt.:m#6


----------



## volkerm (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*

Prof,

wenn viel Gerümpel im Wasser ist, nur durchgehend Mono.
Stroft ABR.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Prof,
> 
> wenn viel Gerümpel im Wasser ist, nur durchgehend Mono.
> Stroft ABR.




Beim Grundangeln OK aber beim Spinnangeln nicht mein Fall.

Dann lieber Geflecht + FC.
Der Knoten ist die Sollbruchstelle. Sonst ginge mit zuviel Schnur verloren.|wavey:
Gegen den Abrieb reichen 1 -1,5m FC. 
Mehr berührt eh nicht den Grund(jedenfalls hier), es sei denn man angelt über`n Ast.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*

bei diesen Vorfachgeschichten sind wir aber m.E. im Bereich der persönlichen Vorlieben / Glaubensfragen.
Sicher ergibt ein kurzes Vorfach eventuell Vorteile mit der Sichtigkeit, nur habe ich a wieder einen ganz schönen Durchmesser bei Mono und Knoten/ Karabiner zusätzlich , ob das dann tatsächlich was bringt?
Ich stimme Vermesser voll zu, mit einer Einschränkung, mehr Aussteiger konnte ich weder so noch so verbuchen
( wobei hier der tatsächliche Vergleich schwer ist)
( von Meefo habe ich keinen Plan, nur Bafo / Refo)
Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Beim Grundangeln OK aber beim Spinnangeln nicht mein Fall.
> 
> Dann lieber Geflecht + FC.
> Der Knoten ist die Sollbruchstelle. Sonst ginge mit zuviel Schnur verloren.|wavey:


 
Wozu die Sollbruchstelle?
Die geflochtenen ( wenn de nicht gerade superdünn nimmst)
hat doch soviel Tragkraft, dass man selbst gute Häken durch Ziehen meist aufbiegen kann, wenn der Köder irgendwo hängt ( nicht über Rute oder Rolle)
Und wenn die Schnur wo anders hängt,nützt die Sollbruchstelle auch nix
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*

Nur falls der Köder unlösbar festhängt.
Dann gehen nicht gleich etliche Meter Hauptschnur verloren.


----------



## vermesser (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein abriebfestes Vorfach aus FG hilft auch gegen Abrieb bei grundnahem angeln und dehnt sich aufgrund der geringen Länge nicht so stark ,dass es den Vorteil der geflochtenen Schnur aufhebt.:m#6



Das heißt, ich hätte beim Angeln auf Hecht also Geflecht, Fluo und dann Stahl? Warum, wo soll da der Vorteil gegenüber Mono plus Stahl sein???


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur falls der Köder unlösbar festhängt.
> Dann gehen nicht gleich etliche Meter Hauptschnur verloren.


 
Geizkragen:m
das ist aber wirklich der seltenste Fall, seit ich das geändert habe ( man hats ja mal so gelernt), bekomme ich gefühlt mehr Köder aus dem Wasser
Gruß A.,


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*

Finde ich bei den Preisen von Geflecht sinnvoll.
Davon ab verliere ich nicht viele Köder. Die Tragkraft von FC und Geflecht passt schon zum Gewässer. Also nicht 3kg Tragkraft in einem Wald von versunkenen Bäumen.:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das heißt, ich hätte beim Angeln auf Hecht also Geflecht, Fluo und dann Stahl? Warum, wo soll da der Vorteil gegenüber Mono plus Stahl sein???



Nein nur ohne Stahl.:q

Wenn Stahl dann dieses mit Noknot direkt an die geflochtene Schnur.
Das ist ja abriebfest und die Länge lässt sich dank Quetschhülsen an die Bedürfnisse anpassen.


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wann benutzt man mono- und wann geflochtene Schnur?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Finde ich bei den Preisen von Geflecht sinnvoll.
> Davon ab verliere ich nicht viele Köder. Die Tragkraft von FC und Geflecht passt schon zum Gewässer. Also nicht 3kg Tragkraft in einem Wald von versunkenen Bäumen.:m


 
 He, sorry, dass du nicht mit Murks rumangelst war mir schon klar:m


----------

